# Grub  rescue error



## Killermonk (Apr 28, 2020)

I just newly downloaded Parrot OS on win10 probook 6470b.After the installation on first boot it said this: error: disk "Ivmid/x86Cib-wE8y-PVUu-dEH3-x6xE-eAwe-usmRi3/XpJ0Y1-IXZo-yhCw-5udd-CbKJ-0S0M-0tfset' not found i did ls it said: (hd0): Filesystem is unknown

To  fix it i  reinstalled  parrot os  again


----------

